# What about this one...



## NEWCOMER (Mar 11, 2021)

Alright, this is for u guys to get to know new sheep breeds and (ahem) brag about your current sheep. Get to it!

Ps. I have tunis sheep- excellent milk!
Edit: @Baymule  here are my sheep!
Left to right: The big boys( the one looking at u is castrated.),
Pecan near his uncle, The girls and Pinecone~ Mama's and Auntie's boy.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 11, 2021)

Post pictures of your sheep! Tunis are pretty.


----------



## Finnie (Mar 11, 2021)

Watching.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Mar 11, 2021)

I'll get pics in a second, but loved my Suffolk Hamp cross boys last year. Even if one had very little Hamp in him.




In the 130 or 140 range here, one advantage to this lamb was his shorter legs allowing for him to compete against lambs who weighed the same but looked a little smaller on top.



Think we were hitting about 150lbs here, but with the extra Suffolk (I think) he was starting to fill out and look great as a heavy weight lamb.



Wet fluffy boy



This was right before shearing.


----------



## Longhornbreeder101 (Mar 11, 2021)

Poka_Doodle said:


> I'll get pics in a second, but loved my Suffolk Hamp cross boys last year. Even if one had very little Hamp in him.
> 
> View attachment 82732
> In the 130 or 140 range here, one advantage to this lamb was his shorter legs allowing for him to compete against lambs who weighed the same but looked a little smaller on top.
> ...


You show sheep aswell I started showing sheep and goats 5 years ago well at least goats 5 years but I started showing sheep 2 years ago


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Mar 11, 2021)

Ffagirl22 said:


> You show sheep aswell I started showing sheep and goats 5 years ago well at least goats 5 years but I started showing sheep 2 years ago


Thats so cool. Last year was my first year showing sheep and I loved it.


----------



## Longhornbreeder101 (Mar 12, 2021)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Thats so cool. Last year was my first year showing sheep and I loved it.


Here’s the boy I showed last year! Wasn’t me bracing him was my bigger I sister but I loved how he turned out after wards he was grand champion overall in my class and he won me A good amount of money at sale of champions!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Mar 12, 2021)

I love that.
I hope this is ok to ask here, has anyone ever watched Sandi Brock on YouTube? She's a sheep farmer in Canada, and I have learned a lot about breeds from watching her channel.


----------



## Longhornbreeder101 (Mar 12, 2021)

Poka_Doodle said:


> I love that.
> I hope this is ok to ask here, has anyone ever watched Sandi Brock on YouTube? She's a sheep farmer in Canada, and I have learned a lot about breeds from watching her channel.


Yes I’ve watched sandi Brock!


----------



## Kusanar (Mar 12, 2021)

Poka_Doodle said:


> I love that.
> I hope this is ok to ask here, has anyone ever watched Sandi Brock on YouTube? She's a sheep farmer in Canada, and I have learned a lot about breeds from watching her channel.


Yep, I watch her too. Not really sure how you would learn about breeds since hers are all mixed, but all of the other info is good.


----------



## NEWCOMER (Mar 12, 2021)

Poka_Doodle said:


> I love that.
> I hope this is ok to ask here, has anyone ever watched Sandi Brock on YouTube? She's a sheep farmer in Canada, and I have learned a lot about breeds from watching her channel.


Me too! She's funny.


----------



## Longhornbreeder101 (Mar 12, 2021)

Here’s the goat I showed from 2020-2021 county was like 1 month ago if I remember correctly


----------



## Longhornbreeder101 (Mar 12, 2021)

I showed 2 other goats 1 sheep 2 steers and 1 heifer and 3 pigs! Last year for the 2020-2021 show at county many animals will be showing lot more next year for the 2021-2022 county auction!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Mar 12, 2021)

Kusanar said:


> Yep, I watch her too. Not really sure how you would learn about breeds since hers are all mixed, but all of the other info is good.


Honestly, it's more just the exposure to the different breeds, and when she discusses the strengths of the breeds. To be completely honest, I don't know a bunch about sheep, so any YouTube channel, or place like this is helpful for me. I have done Livestock Quiz Bowl in 4H and love it, but I just don't know that much when it comes to sheep.


----------



## Isaac (Mar 18, 2021)

I've got Wensleydale/Teeswater cross and colored Rambouilet.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 18, 2021)

Isaac said:


> I've got Wensleydale/Teeswater cross and colored Rambouilet.


You have some beautiful sheep!


----------



## Isaac (Mar 24, 2021)

Baymule said:


> You have some beautiful sheep!


Thanks!


----------

